# Batch Script für download vom FTP Server



## Lelä (10. März 2011)

Hallo ihr Lieben,

ich hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen.

Auf meiner FTP Server habe ich 2 Dateien die durch die User immer wieder verändert wird und die ich immer wieder herunterladen möchte.

Da ich mich mit sowas nicht so gut auskenne habe ich ein wenig gesucht, aber leider kein FTP Programm gefunden, dass dies automatisch in einem vorgegebenen Zyklus vornimmt. Es gab nur umgekehrte Lösungen also das Synchronisieren von lokalen Daten zum FTP Server.
Habe aber die Möglichkeit gefunden Batch Scripte anzulegen.

Also habe ich eine .bat-Datei angelegt mit folgendem Inhalt:

```
@echo off
ftp -s:Promdownload.ftp
```

und eine .ftp-Datei mit folgendem Inhalt:

```
open ftp.meinedomain.de
Benutzername
Passwort

hash
bin

cd / httpdocs/Proml
lcd C:\Users\Le\Desktop\Datenbank\
get tblProml.csv
get tblPromf.csv
bye
```

doch jetzt habe ich nicht verstanden was ich mit den Dateien machen kann. Brauche ich noch weitere Programme? Nur das klicken der .bat Datei bringt nicht den gewünschten Download. Es öffnet und schließt sich zwar ein Fenster (DOS) aber es passiert offenbar nichts.

Ich habe die beiden Dateien unter C:\Users\Le\Desktop\Datenbank\ gespeichert, dort sollen ja auch die heruntergeladenen Dateien gespeichert werden.

Ich benutze Windows 7 falls das wichtig ist. Gerne würde ich wenn das dann alles funktioniert, automatisieren. Wie kann ich das machen? Also ich habe gelesen man kann in Windows Aufgaben anlegen, aber wo?


Ich würde mich freuen wenn mir jemand helfen könnte. Dafür dann schon mal danke 

Gruß
Lela


----------



## ComFreek (10. März 2011)

Nein du brauchst kein weiteres Programm.
Nun wahrscheinlich liegt ein Fehler im Skript oder in der Verbindung vor, packe noch den Befehl pause als letzten in deine BAT-Datei. Und entferne das @echo off
Somit kannst du dann eventuelle (ausgebenen) Fehler entdecken.

Außerdem ist mir noch das Leerzeichen im FTP-Skript nach cd und zwischen httpdocs aufgefallen, entferne es mal.


----------



## Lelä (10. März 2011)

Ohhje,

ja jetzt ist es mir aufgefallen, habe in der bat Datei den Falschen Namen für die ftp Datei eingetragen. Jetzt hat es funktioniert.

Danke!

Wie kann ich denn unter Windows 7 anlegen, dass dieser Vorgang alle z.B. 20 Minuten ausgeführt wird?


----------



## ComFreek (10. März 2011)

Das müsste mit der Aufgabenplanung gehen.
Zuerst musst du in die Aufgabenplanung reinkommen, das geht, indem du im Startmenü danach suchst (du musst Admin-Rechte haben).
Danach musst du eine neue Aufgabe mittels Aktion->Aufgabe erstellen erstellen. Unter Trigger musst du dann meiner Meinung nach einen Zeitplan erstellen und unter Aktionen das Batch-Skript eintragen (jeweils mit dem Button Neu).


----------



## Lelä (15. März 2011)

danke, habe es ausprobiert  mal schauen was passiert.

Jetzt habe ich noch ein weiteres Anliegen, das in Ähnliche Richtung geht. Das Batch-Skript benötige ich um 2 Dateien immer wieder vom Server herunter zu laden.

Ich habe aber auch noch einen Ordner mit Dateien auf dem Server, den ich auch gerne alle 5 Minuten aktuell auf meinem lokalen Speicher haben möchte. Dort sind Bilder drin. Da dort 2 Arten von Bildmaterial gespeichert wurden, die einen beginnen mit aaa_ die anderen mit bbb_. Benötigen tue ich nur die aaa_ - Dateien. Sprich ich bräuchte
am besten ein FTP-Client, den man automatisieren kann alle 5 Minuten die aaa_dateien herunter zu laden. Das non Plus ultra wäre natürlich, wenn nur die Dateien runtergeladen werden, die dazu gekommen sind oder sich verändert haben.

Gibt es sowas? Oder hat jemand eine Idee wie ich das relaisieren könnte?

Habe einige FTP-Clients gefunden die Synchronisieren, aber leider immer nur in Richtung lokal nach FTP Server - nie umgekehrt...

Gruß
Lela


----------



## ComFreek (15. März 2011)

Fügst du immer neue Dateien mit aaa_ hinzu oder bleiben die Dateinamen und -anzahl konstant?
Ansonsten sieht es nicht gerade einfach aus das mit einem MS-DOS Batchskript zu erledigen.

Ein Programm kenne ich auch nicht, das einzige was übrig bleibt ist, es selbst zu programmieren (lassen).


----------



## Nawi0 (18. März 2011)

zum syncen von dateien kann ich kann ich dir Dropbox empfehlen
Dort bekommst du auf nem server 2gb speicherplat umsonst(mehr kostet) 
und kannst da dann fleisig dein krempel  up / downloaden bzw das passiert ganz automatisch sobald ne neue datei dazukommt oder du eben eine rauslöscht.


Dropbox(Referall Link*)
Dropbox (Originalseite)

*Bei anmeldung über diesen link bekommen wir beide noch einen aufschlag von 250MB auf das gewählte packet ,daher bedanke ich mich bei jedem der sich bei dropbox über diesen link registriert 

*For every friend who joins and installs Dropbox, we'll give you both 250 MB of bonus space (up to a limit of 8 GB)!


----------

